# Artdeshined Honda Civic NHB



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hi all 
Few days ago at a local Honda civic forum meeting a fellow civinfoer told me he was too disappointed about Hondas poor paint. He also told me he was going to repaint the car so the first thing I told him was to polish it and if he wasn't happy with the results he could paint it after.

For me the pleasure was double first I would polish a friend's car and second proper polishing of a black Honda is huge challenge.

Owner washed the car so I guess it was washed in a local car wash center.

Wheels cleaned with BH Autowheels 




































Trix used on lower parts ( I took some pics but the bleeding effect was hard to captured on black  so I never bothered to upload them )

Car clayed with BH soft with ONR as a clay lube








]

Car moved to the indoor garage










Equipment was ready 









Masked










Ready for paint inspection

Bonnet being repainted so wasn't that bad compared to the rest of the car



















Rest of the panels were in even worst condition























































Time for fun :buffer: !!!!!

Depending the panel different combos of pads polishes and technique used. Most of the correction achieved with menzerna and megs #80 series as I wanted to take advantage of their lubricity and long working times on NHB sticky paint.

Bonnet






















































Fender





































Drivers' side

Driver door was the major issue after few failed attempts using supermarket products










First results looked very promising



















Rest of the door corrected too



















After refining



















Rear door





































Door was finally corrected (obviously before refining)










Mirror polished too



















Some flake after lots of years










Roof



















Right side

Fender










Mirror



















Door


















































































Rear door




























Of course bumpers polished too










After finishing correction eraser used to remove any residue

Artdeshine nano gloss sealant used as the base of protection










ADS nano gloss is one of the easiest products ever used. It is just spray and buff but I decided to apply it misting the applicator (once a wax man always a wax man lol). After buffing owner was shocked with the levels of gloss

Nano gloss left a super slick and glossy surface so next step was playing a bit. After a conversation with Matt and Alfred I decide to mix ADS Nano Gloss with some blackfire paste wax










Meantime various jobs done

Plastic trims treated with ADS Plastic Restorer



















Wheels with ArtDeShine wheel coat




























Blackfire buffed using a light misted with nano gloss mf towel










And time for some final shots

Indoor first














































A pic for -Kev- 



























































































Next day the weather was fine so it was time for some daylight photos














































Some pics in direct sunlight





































Finally my two favorites



















I would like to thank Alfed , Stangalang, - Raven - and Aaron for their help and everybody else for their support

Hope you enjoy it 
... more shine to come


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

My thought is if you can make a civic espicialy black civic shine like that you are the man ..piece of art


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Better than new, great work and photos.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*Miss Singapore got Greece boyfriend*

Kotsos, you really Miss Artdeshine Greece boyfriend. Artdeshine Team proud to thank you for taking care Miss Artdeshine.

You take care my four legs, my body and my Brexst and my bump.

First my leg is so smooth and silky smooth cannot feel any hair poking out.

Second my body is covered with nice slender chemical and give a radiant look. Many will look and try to tounch and get a sensational feel and with the eye spining.

Third my Brexst bumper it is so sharp and clean from far all mens can see and come to still and look amaze.

Thanks Kotsos.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Great work there mate!!!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent Kostas, but I would not expect anything less from a Festooligan


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Amazing turn around. 

I hate with a passion Honda paint.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

shaunwistow said:


> Excellent Kostas, but I would not expect anything less from a Festooligan


:lol: bet it was a noisy old garage though.......

Top work mate, i know how hard you worked and you are rightly proud. Those gloss levels are immense, but thats all down to hard work in the polishing stages mate, nothing else :thumb:

Matt


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Really nice turn around.


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

A work of art once again my friend ! As for Alfred's comment .... pmsl ! You guys should try to create something like the nanoskin combo . Where the wax ( superhydrophobic ) goes under the kancoat style sealant ( sheild) .


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow that looks great! You just saved that guy some serious €€€ on a respray!  

I might have to try that wax trick, but Im still loving the Nano Gloss just by itself!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha! I thought you didn't drink Alfred lol! :lol:


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Its almost as if you and mick are morphining into one person


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely awesome man 

I got your Facebook message earlier but only just seen this.

Speak soon :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

It was butchered :doublesho great turnaround ! It's so glass-like that looks dirty from the reflections :argie: congrats Kosta ! ADS products sound promising, I will definιtely give them a shot :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*no drink but drunk*



-Raven- said:


> Haha! I thought you didn't drink Alfred lol! :lol:


Haha I dont drink but drunk. hehe


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

piece of art. very nice!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Bloody hell mand that was a turnaround and then some.

Looks like it had been washed with brillo pads...

Great work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great turnaround! I have those Borbets on my Cupra!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Massive respect kostas for your work, top job once again buddy:thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Mixing polymer based wax with nano two part hybrids... wow a little new era alchemist is born!!! 

Top work buddy!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Top work as always!

Congrats


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice work:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

spiros said:


> My thought is if you can make a civic espicialy black civic shine like that you are the man ..piece of art


Thank you koumparos



colarado red said:


> Nice turnaround


Yes i think it came out really good



Wheelzntoys said:


> Better than new, great work and photos.


Thanks a lot matte



alfred said:


> Kotsos, you really Miss Artdeshine Greece boyfriend. Artdeshine Team proud to thank you for taking care Miss Artdeshine.
> 
> You take care my four legs, my body and my Brexst and my bump.
> 
> ...


Oh my God Alfred. Miss Singapore sounds so tempting, I ll be waiting her with my next parcel :lol::lol::lol:

Greek women are awsome too so no need of Miss Singapore ( I know I ll regret that later ) great products great results simples :thumb:



jlw41 said:


> Great work :thumb:


Thanks a lot



pampos said:


> Great work there mate!!!


Thank you Pampos love your avatar :argie:



shaunwistow said:


> Excellent Kostas, but I would not expect anything less from a Festooligan


Shaun lad some gyros and Mythos wait for you 



B0DSKI said:


> Amazing turn around.
> 
> I hate with a passion Honda paint.


Lol I hate it too but I love the car



stangalang said:


> :lol: bet it was a noisy old garage though.......
> 
> Top work mate, i know how hard you worked and you are rightly proud. Those gloss levels are immense, but thats all down to hard work in the polishing stages mate, nothing else :thumb:
> 
> Matt


Matt I m sure you want one festool in your life 

Most of the gloss came out of polish but nano gloss added so much to the finish. Even my friend never thought an lsp would add so much after polishing


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Aps-direct said:


> Really nice turn around.


Thanks a lot



3R PROJECT said:


> A work of art once again my friend ! As for Alfred's comment .... pmsl ! You guys should try to create something like the nanoskin combo . Where the wax ( superhydrophobic ) goes under the kancoat style sealant ( sheild) .


Thank you Agapios now next step is mixing all these with some Polish Angel



-Raven- said:


> Wow that looks great! You just saved that guy some serious €€€ on a respray!
> 
> I might have to try that wax trick, but Im still loving the Nano Gloss just by itself!


Thanks Matty, just use it works wonders



-Raven- said:


> Haha! I thought you didn't drink Alfred lol! :lol:


Let him drink and create :lol:



RobertUtley said:


> Its almost as if you and mick are morphining into one person


Lol Rob



AaronGTi said:


> Absolutely awesome man
> 
> I got your Facebook message earlier but only just seen this.
> 
> Speak soon :thumb:


Ta Aaron



efib said:


> It was butchered :doublesho great turnaround ! It's so glass-like that looks dirty from the reflections :argie: congrats Kosta ! ADS products sound promising, I will definιtely give them a shot :thumb:


Euharisto Efi.

They are brilliant products I m sure they will not dissapoint you :thumb:



alfred said:


> Haha I dont drink but drunk. hehe


As said above go drink and create :lol:



sicko said:


> piece of art. very nice!





willwad82 said:


> Bloody hell mand that was a turnaround and then some.
> 
> Looks like it had been washed with brillo pads...
> 
> Great work


Thank you Willwad

Its like the 99% of the cars here in Greece, quick washes and job done :devil:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

tonyy said:


> Excellent turnaround:thumb:


Thank you Tonny



Edward101 said:


> Great turnaround! I have those Borbets on my Cupra!


Cheers Edward , i really love them too great wheels :thumb:



wanner69 said:


> Massive respect kostas for your work, top job once again buddy:thumb:


Thank you Waynno



Spyco said:


> Mixing polymer based wax with nano two part hybrids... wow a little new era alchemist is born!!!
> 
> Top work buddy!


Thank you Mr Spyco.

Alchemy is the science of tomorrow 



-Kev- said:


> very nice mate :thumb:


I guess you would say that to any NHB 



kstoilas said:


> Top work as always!
> 
> Congrats


Thank you Kostas



TopSport+ said:


> very nice work:thumb:


Cheers matte


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very very sweet indeed :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Cracking work mate:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Mr Face said:


> Very very sweet indeed :thumb:





Black.MB said:


> Cracking work mate:thumb:


Thank you gentlemen :wave:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome work as ever from the King of Gyros 

A challenge well met :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

We all love gyros aren't we?

Mo also helped me to achieve a better finish lol


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Kotsos said:


> We all love gyros aren't we?
> 
> Mo also helped me to achieve a better finish lol


The POWER of the WELL-MAINTAINED MO is undeniable.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Yep in ****** we trust


----------

